
AT&T steps up copyright enforcement, kicks customers off network - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/att-boots-customers-off-broadband-network-to-fight-piracy/
======
mtgx
This is what you get with industry consolidations. If there was more fierce
competition, AT&T wouldn't dare do this. It's also one of the many reasons why
it's bad for an ISP to own content companies and services, too. Draconian
censorship of the whole network becomes almost inevitable once that happens.

See Google as another example of company that greatly expanded censorship
efforts after it bought and then tried to monetize YouTube, music and movie
services, etc. Once "platforms" start serving their own content on the same
platform, it's all downhill for the user from that point, as the companies
also start using anti-competitive measures against competing services on the
same platform (Google downranking Yelp and shopping comparison sites, ISPs
banning or throttling certain competing services, etc).

